# Reflexology instead of accupuncture for ivf cycle - thoughts please?



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm going to be starting my second round of ivf in around 6 weeks time., I have a holistic centre in my town that does reflexology, but not one single place anywhere in sight that does accupuncture. 

I've searched high & low but cannot find anywhere for accupuncture & as I don't drive I can't really travel for accupuncture, so my only other option is getting my husband to stick a few pins in but think I'll probably give that one a miss 

So I've booked a reflexology appointment, I had reflexology 5 years ago (2 sessions) & miraculously conceived naturally 3/4 months later (sadly baby was ectopic though) (dont know if reflexology was the reason i fell but to be honest we had been ttc over 5 years at that point so I'm sure it was reflexology that helped, as 5 years for it to then just happen is a massive coincidence) 

I can't concieve naturally now as have no tubes - so have to do ivf, do you think reflexology alone would be ok? 

I'd love accupuncture as that's all I hear about on here, but as I say I cannot find anyone at all to do it so reflexology is the only thing I can try.

Thoughts please ladies? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello. 
I've seen you on the April/My thread. Have you had the reflexology session(s) yet? The only acupuncturist I could find seemed to be a good 3hr round trip away. This morning googling at silly o'clock I discovered a reflexology for infertility specialist not a million miles away. That said 1 session is £42 & a course of 6 is £210! 
I'm prepared to give one a go, but with d/r due to start next weekend I did wondering I should just cough up! 
Anyway, if you did it how did you find it?


----------

